# Lake Benua, Lake Romano, and Snortin Ridge



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone have any type of info? Been looking at them on google maps but can't really find any info on them I believe all three fall in Fairfield County. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I guess these are ghost lakes lol. Looks like im going to have to go drive out there and see what they're like.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Lake Ramona is in Clear Creek metro park. Snortin' ridge road is at the western end of Clear Creek Metro park. How did you hear about these lakes?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I was looking at Clear creek on google earth and just so happened to stumble across them. The more I looked at them yesterday I started to think that Snortin Ridge looks private. I noticed that Lake Benua is actually inside the Clear Creek property but I can't really find a road to the lake and I've got a friend thats actually fished Ramona.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Isn't google earth cool???


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Google earth is amazing.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Both lakes are closed to the public.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

PM sent Fish G3.


----------

